# Taerger



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone use a taerger pellet grill for smoking and if you do how do you like it I'm thinking about buying one and I don't know where to start I will use it mainly for smoking any thought or suggestions in that I have no idea what I'm doing so trying to get ideas thanks


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a Traeger and I have used it a ton. The Lil Tex is as big as most people will need. I have done several turkeys in it. Mine is about 7 years old. I have had to replace the fire rod in it once and they sent it for free. I have loved mine. There are many pellet smokers on the market. I can't speak for all of the others. My Traeger has kept me happy.

Smoking meat is an addiction. I own a Big Green Egg as well.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Check out the Camp Chef Pellet Grill and Smoker. They are a lot cheaper and you get some features that Traeger doesn't have like their ash clean out system. You can usually find them for under $600.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I Know a few that have them and love them- haven't seen the Camp Chef- they put out a great product though


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I have a Traeger and I have used it a ton. The Lil Tex is as big as most people will need. I have done several turkeys in it. Mine is about 7 years old. I have had to replace the fire rod in it once and they sent it for free.


I don't own one, but I can attest to their customer service. Had a buddy that broke a part on his, don't remember what or how, but I do remember he said it was his fault. He called to see how much a replacement part would be, explained the situation, and the rep he spoke to sent the part for free even though it was his fault the part broke. That kind of customer service alone would win my vote.

But, it doesn't hurt that I've had some meat that came from his Traeger and it's always been delicious!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought about buying one, but doesn't have much room to put trays of meat/fish in. Hard to do big batches of jerky, sausage or a bunch of fish? Most vertical smokers allow you to put in 6-8 racks.

I've got a Big Green egg (which is awesome) for bigger single pieces of meat like chick, turkeys and port butts.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

gdog said:


> I thought about buying one, but doesn't have much room to put trays of meat/fish in. Hard to do big batches of jerky, sausage or a bunch of fish? Most vertical smokers allow you to put in 6-8 racks.
> 
> I've got a Big Green egg (which is awesome) for bigger single pieces of meat like chick, turkeys and port butts.


that is true for making jerky but I prefer to make my jerky with dehydrator anyhow. I do smoke a fair amount of fish on my Traeger though.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the help and insight fellas is it rocket science smoke stuff or just trail and error in gonna be doing jerky and fish and bigger cuts of meat ribs and such when I figure it out


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a UDS and love it. I bought a lil tex Traeger and used it three times in about a week and immediately returned it. Absolute junk. A key to smoking is a steady temp, it would cycle constantly from about 180 to 280 while set at 225 for a brisket. It took about 8 hours to do a little 4 lb point. MY UDS would do that at a much more steady temp and therefore in less time. Maybe it was a bad one, but I read that the small one has the same size fan as the big one and just seemed to vary the temp too much in pulling through teh occasional smoke too quickly. I know tons of people who love them, maybe it was just a bad one???, but I paid about 10% for my UDS and works much better.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> I have a UDS and love it. I bought a lil tex Traeger and used it three times in about a week and immediately returned it. Absolute junk. A key to smoking is a steady temp, it would cycle constantly from about 180 to 280 while set at 225 for a brisket. It took about 8 hours to do a little 4 lb point. MY UDS would do that at a much more steady temp and therefore in less time. Maybe it was a bad one, but I read that the small one has the same size fan as the big one and just seemed to vary the temp too much in pulling through teh occasional smoke too quickly. I know tons of people who love them, maybe it was just a bad one???, but I paid about 10% for my UDS and works much better.


the problem you had was not have the P setting set correctly. It is what controls the timing of the pellet auger to control the heat. It is easily the most common error that people have with them. Once it is set they hold a very steady temperature.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

A lot of people like their Traegers, but educate yourself first to what it can and cannot do. Every cooker has its strengths and weaknesses. And buy the cooker that fits your life and cooking style.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> A lot of people like their Traegers, but educate yourself first to what it can and cannot do. Every cooker has its strengths and weaknesses. And buy the cooker that fits your life and cooking style.


 The cooker that would fit my life and cooking style would be a blonde from Swedish decent - I married it.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

My neighbor has a Rec Tec and loves it! I love the food that comes off of it. It also is a lot higher rated than the Traeger, but is more expensive.

http://www.amazon.com/REC-TEC-Wood-Pellet-Grill/dp/B008DZS1LO


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> the problem you had was not have the P setting set correctly. It is what controls the timing of the pellet auger to control the heat. It is easily the most common error that people have with them. Once it is set they hold a very steady temperature.


That is possible, however I read the instruction inside and out twice and did everything exactly as prescribed....for that much money I would have expected much more, but i know that most people certainly love them.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I certainly get the frustration with them Huge. The instruction manual is garbage on them and doesn't really explain how the P setting works and how it should be adjust depending on the time of the year (ambient temps) and how a person intends on cooking. I found a discussion about it on the internet before I got mine set correctly.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Please explain the P setting adjustment. I really like our traeger but have found that I can't get the temperature below about 200-220 if the sun is shining on it in the summer. It is no big deal, since I don't need it much cooler. 
It keeps the temperature just fine when I turn it up. 

Pizza on the traeger is awesome.


----------

